# Linux router

## Bullet Dodger

I'm planning on building a linux wifi router. I would like to support both 2.5Hz 'b' and 5Hz 'n' devices. I have so far assumed that this will require 2 wifi cards, Is this correct?

Or are all/some (mini PCIe) wifi cards capable of allowing both g and n devices to connect at the same time?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Bullet Dodger,

Some cards do b/g/n but I can't think of one just now.  

They don't actually do all three standards at the same time, its only one transmitter/receiver.  Instead, they time division multiplex between the standards as required by the the associated devices.

If you want to maximise available bandwidth, you want two cards, one for g and one for n, however, they will need to be on separate subnets.

Start with one card and see if it works well enough for you.

----------

## Bullet Dodger

Ok, Thanks.

I have seen cards advertised as b/g/n, but I thought they only operated as 1 or the other. I didn't thnik they multiplexed as required, but thinking about it now, it seems obvious that they would.

It is only a home router and some homes might get away with just 1 wifi card, but as I have 5 wifi enabled devices in my house I think 2 wifi cards is the way to go.

Also part of the reason for wanting an 'n' router is the 2.5GHz bandwidth seems to be getting crowded around here. Or rather I can see a lot of wifi devices that I have assumed are on 2.5GHz. Is there any way to find out what is on 5GHz and what is on 2.5GHz, using just a mac book or a b/g/n wifi enabled gentoo?

So far the plan is to use a zotac nm10-a-e mini itx motherboard.

This gives me 2 mini PCIe slots.

The PCIe x1 will be unusable as I am planning on using this case M350.

The motherboard comes with a AzureWave mini-PCIe wireless card. I'll try to setup this card, then buy a 2nd 1. Possibly intel as they have support in the kernel.

I am also wanting to make this into a 2TB time capsule.

There aren't many 2TB slim 2.5" HDD's about, but they do exist. 

HITACHI HD SERIAL 2TB 

Cheers

----------

## cwr

I'm pretty sure that Kismet will do most of the scanning that you want.

Apparently it has OSX support (as well as Linux).

Will

----------

## Mark D. Craine

I have a wifi router of a company and he was working with Linux very well but the Dialup router is not working well and i want to work with dialup router

----------

